# „Zebco World Champion 2 Surf“



## Fehmarn (28. September 2008)

Ich würde mal gerne von den Professionellen hier im Board hören bzw. lesen, was sie von einer „Zebco World Champion 2 Surf“ Rute halten.
  Was würdet ihr bzw. könnte man für eine absolut *ungebrauchte* World Champion noch ausgeben…;+ 
  Ganz am Rande würde mich das gleiche auch bei der Rolle „Daiwa Emblem S 5500T“ interessieren.


----------



## FelixSch (29. September 2008)

*AW: „Zebco World Champion 2 Surf“*

Die WC II ist ein Klassiker und ein sehr begehrtes Modell.
Wenn du mich allerdings fragst, was ich dafür bereit wäre, hinzulegen, dann müsste ich dir mit "Nix" antworten, denn ich habe alles.
Das ist so mit gebrauchten Sachen. Entscheidend ist die Lage, in der sich der Käufer befindet. Wer etwas braucht, ist auch bereit, etas hinzulegen dafür.
Ich persönlich würde allerdings, wenn ich etwas brauchen würde, nur etwa an den Nachfolger des Produktes preislich rangehen oder gleich den nehmen. Das ist inzwischen die Quantum WC unlimited, die liegt so etwa bei 180 Tacken. Da hast du dann noch Garantie drauf, Ersatzteilsicherheit für ein paar Jahre und den heißesten Stock am Strand.


----------



## Dorschgreifer (29. September 2008)

*AW: „Zebco World Champion 2 Surf“*



Fehmarn schrieb:


> Was würdet ihr bzw. könnte man für eine absolut *ungebrauchte* World Champion noch ausgeben…;+


 
Absolut ungebraucht ist wie Neu, wenn auch ohne Garantie. 

Auch wenn es sich um ein älteres Modell handelt, eine ansolute Toprute. Ich finde sie sogar besser als die Unlimited. Das liegt allerdings auch daran, dass die Unlimited diese kleinen Ringe hat, die stören mich auch an meiner Shimano Super Aero Technikum die ich deswegen wieder loswerden will.

Wenn ich sie benötigen würde, dann würde ich dafür nach wie vor den letzten Ladenpreis (der lag so um die 100,-€ - 150,-€)zahlen. Auf die Garantie kann man verzichten, wenn Du selbst vernünftig damit umgehst, dann brauchst Du keine Garantie und wenn Du etwas selbst verschuldest, dann zieht die Garantie sowieso nicht.


----------



## mcmc (29. September 2008)

*AW: „Zebco World Champion 2 Surf“*



Dorschgreifer schrieb:


> Auch wenn es sich um ein älteres Modell handelt, eine ansolute Toprute. Ich finde sie sogar besser als die Unlimited. Das liegt allerdings auch daran, dass die Unlimited diese kleinen Ringe hat, die stören mich auch an meiner Shimano Super Aero Technikum die ich deswegen wieder loswerden will.
> 
> Wenn ich sie benötigen würde, dann würde ich dafür nach wie vor den letzten Ladenpreis (der lag so um die 100,-€ - 150,-€)zahlen. Auf die Garantie kann man verzichten, wenn Du selbst vernünftig damit umgehst, dann brauchst Du keine Garantie und wenn Du etwas selbst verschuldest, dann zieht die Garantie sowieso nicht.



Toprute würde ich nach meinen Erfahrungen nur mit Einschränkungen unterschreiben:
1. Rute ist sehr steif, lässt sich erst ab 180gr vernünftig aufladen, besser sind noch 200gr, Platten-Bisse sind bei Mono  schlecht zu erkennen
2. Rute hat als ersten Ring einen Klappring, den hatte ich nach kurzer Zeit krumm geworfen, da dieser nicht fest genug mit der Rute verbunden ist bzw. die Stege zum Blank zu dünn sind
3. SIC-Einlagen der Triangel-Ringe verabschieden sich gerne nach dem Wurf und müssen dann wieder reingedrückt werden, wenn die Schnur nicht ohnehin dabei abgerissen ist und die Einlage damit unauffindbar


Vorteil:
Habe die immer als meine Dorschruten bezeichnet, weil man die Fische durch die Steifigkeit gut vom Grund hoch bekommt. 

Will keinem die Rute madig machen, sind nur meine Erfahrungen. #h


----------



## Fishzilla (29. September 2008)

*AW: „Zebco World Champion 2 Surf“*

Die gemachten Erfahrungen von MCMC kann ich bei meinen Ruten nicht teilen.
Für mich nachwievor einer der besten Brandungsruten in diesem Preissektor.
Bis Dato keinerlei Ausfälle, weder bei dem IM 6 noch bei dem IM 8.
Eine gewisse Härte der Ruten wandel ich in eine erhöhte Wurfweite um.
Zu den Nachfolgern kann ich persönlich nichts sagen, nur von hören sagen und das war nicht gerade positiv.
So, nun zum eigentlichen Thema und deiner Frage.
Aus dem Bauch heraus bis 100€.
Dorschgreifer nennt einen letztmaligen NP von 100-150€
Denke dann mal, das du mit 80-90€ mehr als sehr gut leben könntest.

Zu deinen Rollen Daiwa Emblem S 5500T kann ich auch nichts zusteuern.
Ich hatte zwei zum Probewerfen gehabt (Keine Ahnung welche es waren), die gingen mir durch ihr ewiges Geschleife mit einem Plastikring an der Spule tierisch auf dem Sack.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (29. September 2008)

*AW: „Zebco World Champion 2 Surf“*



mcmc schrieb:


> Toprute würde ich nach meinen Erfahrungen nur mit Einschränkungen unterschreiben:
> 1. Rute ist sehr steif, lässt sich erst ab 180gr vernünftig aufladen, besser sind noch 200gr, Platten-Bisse sind bei Mono schlecht zu erkennen
> 2. Rute hat als ersten Ring einen Klappring, den hatte ich nach kurzer Zeit krumm geworfen, da dieser nicht fest genug mit der Rute verbunden ist bzw. die Stege zum Blank zu dünn sind
> 3. SIC-Einlagen der Triangel-Ringe verabschieden sich gerne nach dem Wurf und müssen dann wieder reingedrückt werden, wenn die Schnur nicht ohnehin dabei abgerissen ist und die Einlage damit unauffindbar


 
Das deckt sich 1:1 mit meinen Erfahrungen, ergänzend hierzu hat sich der Spitzenring beim ersten Fischen zerlegt...


----------



## Dorschgreifer (29. September 2008)

*AW: „Zebco World Champion 2 Surf“*

Was macht ihr blos mit Euren Ruten.......|kopfkrat

Ich habe die World Champion II auch 2 mal im Bestand und kenne noch andere, die diese Ruten haben. Und was das Werfen angeht bin ich nun weisgott nicht zimperlich.

Meine Ruten und auch die von meinen Bekanten haben nicht die geringsten Ausfallerscheinungen und ich werfe nur Gewichte ab 175g aufwärts.

Wenn sich Eure Sic-Einlagen verabschieden, dann müssen die Ringhalterungen irgendwie Druck bekommen haben, sonst kann das nicht angehen.

Ich bleibe nach wie vor dabei, das es Top Ruten sind.#6


----------



## Fishzilla (29. September 2008)

*AW: „Zebco World Champion 2 Surf“*

Dann steht es wohl wieder 1:1.


----------



## Pikehunter20 (29. September 2008)

*AW: „Zebco World Champion 2 Surf“*

Kann dorschgreifer nur zustimmen! Hab selbst zwei World Champion 2, sie sind zwar hart aber zum Dorschangeln bei Sturm und auch sonst unentberlich! Hab noch zwei Shimano Surf Leader BX zum Buttangeln, da wie schon erwähnt, Plattenbisse schlecht zu erkennen sind, auch mit geflochtener! Aber nichts desto trotz würde ich meine beiden WC 2 nie wieder hergeben! Mit den Ringen stimmt zwar, allerdings wirklich nur wenn sie vorher anders einen wegbekommen haben, hatte das Problem auch 2 mal beim werfen, allerdings sind mir die ruten vorher umgefallen... ABer mit gutem 2 komponentenkleber wieder reingeklebt und gut, seitdem sitzen sie wieder bombenfest und ich werfe nie unter 190 g. damit! Zahlen würde ich dafür ne menge,. aber bis 150 halte ich persönlich auch für angebracht!

Wünsch dir schonmal viel Spaß mit den Stöckern ; )

Tight Lines!


----------



## Palerado (29. September 2008)

*AW: „Zebco World Champion 2 Surf“*

Ich begreife das irgendwie nicht?
Was ist an den Ruten so toll?
Es müsste doch längst was vergleichbares geben.
Warum will man für alte Ruten den ehemaligen Neupreis bezahlen?

Klärt mich bitte auf!

Daniel


----------



## Koschi (30. September 2008)

*AW: „Zebco World Champion 2 Surf“*



Palerado schrieb:


> Ich begreife das irgendwie nicht?
> Was ist an den Ruten so toll?
> Es müsste doch längst was vergleichbares geben.
> Warum will man für alte Ruten den ehemaligen Neupreis bezahlen?
> ...



Die WC II *IM8* (NICHT die IM 6) war seiner Zeit ein wenig voraus: sie hat - wie es bei Shimano die AX-Ruten haben - eine enorme Steifigkeit. Hohe Gewichte laden die Rute perfekt auf und die Wurfweiten sind beachtlich (immer noch). Ferner - wie MCMC sagt - gut geeignet, mit der damals üblichen Monofilen, die Dorsche vom Boden hochzuholen. Es gab in der Zeit na klar viele gute Ruten (Paul Kerry lief bereits aus, die Daiwa Surf Swing war die Daiwa-Teamangel, dann erst überholte Shimano mit ihren neuen Ruten), aber kaum eine, die so hart war. 

Heute gibt es viele Ruten, die das leisten UND die einen dünneren Blank haben, also noch schneller/ weiter werfen.

Wer eine hat, muss nicht wirklich umsteigen, denn die immer noch geringen Vorteile einer neueren Rute muss man mit mindestens 250,- bezahlen....  die neueren WC's gehören übrigens genau da hin. Als Quantum Zebco kaufte, war es vorbei.

Wer heute für ca. 100,- Euro eine Rute sucht, bekommt neu fast nur Murks und mit der WC II IM8 eben eine Rute, die den neusten teuren Ruten in kaum etwas nachsteht. Daher immer noch ein guter Deal. Ich bereue, meine damals verkauft zu haben.

Abschließend zu den Ringen: die Einlagen konte man kleben, musste man aber eben auch tun. Finde ich auch nicht so schlimm. MCMC hat die Stege krumm geworfen (der Stier  ), aber eben weil er extrem "über die Seite zieht" und damit auch seitliche Zugkräfte auf die Klappringe einwirkten. Ist eher ein individuelles Problem *grinst und duckt sich*.


----------



## Dorschgreifer (30. September 2008)

*AW: „Zebco World Champion 2 Surf“*

Sagen wir mal so.......

Nicht alles "Neue" was auf den Markt kommt ist auch unbedingt besser, als ältere Modelle, nur weil das Material leichter oder die Rutenringe angeblich besser sind.

Beispiel, ich habe die:

1x Zebco Hi Power (I) 420 IM 6, Länge 4,20, WG 250g
- 2x Zebco World Champion II (Surf) IM 8, Länge 4,20, WG bis 250g
- 2x Großmann's IM-8 Spezial Brandungsrute, Länge 4,20m, WG bis 250g, (ähnlich Zebco World Champion I)
- 1x Großmann's IMX-8 Masterline Brandung, Länge 4,25m, WG 150 - 250g, (ähnlich DEGA Two Tips)
- 2x Zebco IM-8 Quantum Energie Surf, Länge 4,50m, WG 150 - 250g
- 1x Shimano Super Aero Technium 425 BX, Länge 4,20m, WG bis 250g


Aufgrund vieler positiver Erfahrungsberichte über die Zebco Unlimited und die Shimano Super Aero Technium 425 BX, Länge 4,20m, WG bis 250g (Katalogpreise um die 360,-€). Nach denen diese Ruten leicht und hart wie Besenstiele sein und dann noch durch ihre neukonzipierten Rutenringe weitere Würfe bringen sollten habe ich mir diese Ruten gekauft.

Anschließend war ich mit den Ruten auf einer Wiese zum Werfen. Schon bei den ersten Würfen wurde mir ganz schnell klar, dass sie an meine Energy Surf oder WC II nicht ran kommen. Sie waren um einiges weicher und die Wurfweiten waren auch geringer. Extremgewichte von 250g habe ich lieber gar nicht erst rangehängt. Und dann habe ich mich gefragt, mit was für Ruten diese neuen Ruten wohl verglichen wurden. Seit dem bilde ich mir mein eigenes Urteil, da das nicht so viel Lehrgeld kostet. Die Unlimited konnte ich glücklicherweise beim Händler zurückgeben.

Also wenn ich heute die Möglichkeit hätte die älteren Modelle zu bekommen, dann würde ich sie auf jeden Fall den neueren Modellen vorziehen. Ich finde es schade, dass diese Ruten nicht mehr gebaut werden.

Das bedeutet nicht, dass die „neuen“ Modelle schlecht sind. Nur sie sind eben nicht für jeden ideal und wie ich finde sehr teuer.

Also, falls noch irgendjemand eine sehr gut erhaltener, wenig gefischte Zebco IM-8 Quantum Energie Surf, Länge 4,50m, WG 150 - 250g liegen hat, dann würde ich gerne gegen die ungefischte Shimano Super Aero Technium 425 BX, Länge 4,25m, WG bis 250g tauschen.


----------



## IjmTex (30. September 2008)

*AW: „Zebco World Champion 2 Surf“*

Ich habe auch 2 Worldchampion II (IM 8) seit Jahren im Einsatz und hauptsächlich an der holländischen Nordsee!!! Kann mich dem "Koschi" nur anschließen und möchte diese Ruten auch nicht mehr missen!!! Hatte bisher auch überhaupt noch keine Probleme mit den Ringen und musste auch noch keinen Klebeeinsatz tätigen, obwohl die IM 8 ja sogar 2 Klappringe besitzt!!! Auch kann ich nicht ganz nachvollziehen, daß man angeblich die Bisse der Plattfische schlecht erkennen kann!!! Geht nach meiner Meinung völlig problemlos und zeigt sich unter anderem auch jedes Jahr im Mai in Ost-Jütland (Sletterhage) wieder, wo ausschließlich Plattfische die Ausbeute ist!!! Ich würde auch 150 Euro für eine neue und ungefischte Worldchampion II ausgeben, allerdings nur für die IM 8!!!

Gruß IjmTex


----------



## Vibora (30. September 2008)

*AW: „Zebco World Champion 2 Surf“*

Moin Leutz...

Ich fische zwar erst seit etwa 2 Jahren in der Brandung, hab allerdings seit etwa nem jahr die IM8 und bin sowas von überzeugt, hatte mehrer Stöcke schon in der  hand, konnte aber nie die weiten erreichen wie mit dieser rute! 
Hatte diese 2!! IM8 nem freund abgekauft für 160€...weiß nicht ob er nicht wusste was er daran hatte...allerdings bin ich mehr als zufrieden damit!
Leider sind vor kurzen zwei obere Ringeinlagen stück abgeplatzt, aber was solls...ist grade in reparatur!  :l

Gruß


----------

